# Will one on one/behavioralist training help? And any recomendations



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Let Freddy Know His Place*

I see in the photo he is on the sofa. Get him back to life on the floor. Just use your body (arms crossed over your chest) to block him from getting up there. Furniture is your space. I know you have a lot to be concerned about, but I would begin there. I don't look forward to these power struggles with Harry.:no:


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

Thanks very much for you reply! - this is our old sofa which he uses in our dining room, where he sleeps - if we are sat on it he doesn't attempt to get up, he does not get up on our sofas in the lounge. He knows this one is okay though.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

This may be one situation where I would look at having a trainer work with him and you. They should be able to help you in some of the teaching of certain commands then have sessions with you where they can help you out so you don't get hurt. Does the club you were going to offer private lessons? That may be on option. Good luck. I would pick the commands that you need him responding to to keep you and the baby safe first than work on other stuff. Good luck


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*I vote to call in an expert*



Freddy'sMum said:


> Thanks very much for you reply! - this is our old sofa which he uses in our dining room, where he sleeps - if we are sat on it he doesn't attempt to get up, he does not get up on our sofas in the lounge. He knows this one is okay though.


It sounds as if you are setting limits for him and they are working. I hope a trainer can help. I will be watching closely and hope to learn from what works for you and Freddy. Please keep me updated. Thanks!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

He definitely thinks he's in charge (pulling ahead, ignoring you, grabbing food from people, etc.). Reestablishing yourself as the head dog is going to be difficult, but physical force isn't the most important part (or even necessary if you're hitting all the other notes just right). You need to try to set up situations where you can preempt a physical confrontation (e.g., trying to haul him back on a leash) or a total failure of obedience (e.g., grabbing other people's snacks while he's off leash), and confirm your dominance.

Getting a one-on-one trainer who knows this stuff would help, but getting someone who can work with the humans in the house (a disinterested hubby can easily undermine you and undo your work) would probably be more helpful.


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for your advice guys, you are definately right. Hubby really needs to show him who's boss but he is so laid back and relaxed he just lets him get away with stuff. he is not the one who has to spend all day with him - do his walks etc so I don't think he gets how important it is. 

The dog adores me but sees me as his play mate and not his leader, it will be really tough changing this but I will try to be more dominant. I think hubby could really make a difference as he is more distant I am sure it would be easier for him to establish himself as pack leader. I also note he listens to men more, he does what he is told by my dad and next door neighbour who are both big guys. 

I think I need to get a trainer round and insist my husband sits in so he understands what's required. I do think Freddy could be a really good dog and a joy to own - I haven't given up on him, I know we have messed up along the line but I hope we can get it sorted. 

The other thing that is probably worth noting is that for the last month, he has started crying and barking for attention all the time - it is very demanding and again I think related to dominance he thinks we should be entertaining or feeding him all the time. He was neutered two months ago, it seems to have made him worse! lol


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I have no advice sorry..other than getting a trainer to help..but my dog Misty wants me to play with her all day long too..and barks and whines at me...Id like to hear what people have to say about that. She does listen really well though..thats not her problem..she just barks at me..she'll be outside up the yard and sit there and look towards the sliding glass door..I know she can see me, and bark her head off.. if I go out there she will run around all happy wanting to play. She does NOT list though, when I say no bark..but she will come running if I call her...its getting to be a pain..she'll sit out there at night barking for me to come play with her..lets see what people say about this...maybe its something easy we both can fix!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Freddy'sMum. Yes, a trainer one-on-one would be your best bet. Have you tried a head halter (Gentle Leader or Halti) for the pulling issue? I know that it won't solve all of your problems, but when I was pregnant it was an absolute life saver. He's very handsome, BTW!


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Well today I have decided that I'll spend a few weeks going back to basics and training him on each walk and generally putting the time in again. Fundamentally I don't think he is a bad dog we could just handle him better. If I don't see any improvement I'll get the trainer in. Amy 22 - I am ignoring the barking and crying - (which he is doing at the moment!) but it is not easy. I think he just needs to understand that it won't get him anywhere!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

It sounds like you are doing the right thing going back to basics and I definately recommend the nothing in life is free method(google it or there is info on the forum if you do a search) to establish yourself as the pack leader. We have an alomost 4 yr old female who is quite dominant and because she never was hyper or out of control, I didn't realize it until it escalated to some dog aggression issues when she was about 18 monthes old.. Never people aggression thank goodness. Working hard on establishing us as pack leaders helpled so much not only with the aggression but with the dominance. Good luck with it all and a trainer was really helpful for us so worthwhile looking into if it doesn't improve. Freddy is gorgeous!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a pig headed boy also and sometimes he does show my the paw (finger) but he hasn't done these kind of biting since he was a pup. I would start handfeeding and maybe take all the dogfood with you on walks and he has to work for it. Just give him the morning ration on the morning walk and mid day walk. Maybe have him surch for his food by trowing some kibble in on the side of the walk/ grassy area. That way he is going to pay attention to you and you can reel him in when some one is coming (put him on the leash). Also to get his attention and focus work with something special like cheese or liver treats. Make the walk a hunt and training session. But he has to hunt with you he has to know all good things come from you. Also don't give him so much attention during the day when he nutches you for pats ignore him. When he comes with a toy, ignore him, the leader( you) starts and ends the game. Make him move when he is laying in the way don't step around him. Don't let him get on furniture uninvited. Make him work for his food lots of sits and downs. Don't repeat his name a million times when you call him, he'll just learn to ignore you. Training/heeling with great rewards/ teach him heel and when you stop automatic sits. You can also make a game have him sit infront of you trow a treat to the side let him get it then call him right away back to you to the front with here or come then trow the treat to the other side then back to you with a come or here do that with like 10 treat so he does 5 treat either side. Then break off the game they learn that way to come to your front and you can catch him. 
Maybe a private Trainer can help you, I like classes also.
All the best,


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Well quick progress report. I have been really focussing on recall this week and have had some excellent results since I upped my arsenal. It's amazing what cold meat and cheese can do . 

We had another incident with a man eating chips in the park yesterday however with Fred jumping up at him - fortunately he knows Fred and has two german shepherds himself so just thought it was funny. - Umm still need to work on that one. 

I have ignored his cryng and barking for attention and it is getting less and I am making sure he waits/ moves for me etc - and he gets absolutely nothing without doing something for it first - hopefully we will start to see some improvements. 

Thanks again. 

P.s. Bogarts Mum - yes it is exactly like him giving me the finger


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

I would definately get a trainer. I had most of these issues, along with some more with Tasha and we had our first private session today... things went brilliantly.
The trainer gave me a gentle leader and tasha has taken to it already and no more arm pain yay!!!! 
Alot of the issues are really easy to solve.... as long as you can get your husband on board! Consistancy is the key! 
Good luck


----------



## Freddy'sMum (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Nictastic - Wow Tasha is only 4 months old - I am sure she'll be an angel - Freddy was an absolute monster at that age, at least we've made some progress since then


----------

